# Under gunnel LEDs



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like to get stuff from Oznium.com

Good products and service.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> I like to get stuff from Oznium.com
> 
> Good products and service.


Thanks @firecat1981 I'll give them a look. What products of theirs have you used?


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

I like the red lights.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Like @firecat1981 said, Oznium’s are nice. I like their seal silicone strips. For a small cockpit 1 per side is probably enough, 2 if bigger or you just what a lot of light. Green or red is best for night vision 




AZ_squid said:


> Thanks @firecat1981 I'll give them a look. What products of theirs have you used?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Water Bound said:


> Like @firecat1981 said, Oznium’s are nice. I like their seal silicone strips. For a small cockpit 1 per side is probably enough, 2 if bigger or you just what a lot of light. Green or red is best for night vision


Same


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

AZ_squid said:


> Thanks @firecat1981 I'll give them a look. What products of theirs have you used?


I've used their 4 chip LED's, the Nav lights, and the underwater floods so far over the years. Others here have used the strips. They also have a cool line of switches now, like Bocatech but way cheaper.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks guys appreciate y'all weighing in. Did some more crossing on their website, they have some interesting options for under gunnel lighting. I'll post up some pics once I get everything rigged up.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

How long of of a strip to light up a 6 ft gunnel on the rear cockpit on my 22 Grady White.

Do both sides - How many lights?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

cockpit on a willy


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

fish docklights daily - don't make them too bright. I prefer my headlamp and small flashlight combo when needed with one red led mounted on my poling platform that I leave on to my red under gunnel lights


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have searched from time to time for small, water proof LED lights with their own battery that I could mount in strategic areas. I'm trying to make my skiff as simple as possible and less wires running everywhere is part of that.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> cockpit on a willy
> View attachment 170173


Man that looks good!
@timogleason that's a good point man. I really just want something to illuminate the cockpit a little bit so I'm not tripping all over myself in the dark.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I've got the Scandvik 4 color led strips and they are awesome. Switches colors each time you flip the single throw switch. Scandvik Scan-Strip 4-Color LED Strip Light- Interior / Exterior


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

AZ_squid said:


> Man that looks good!
> @timogleason that's a good point man. I really just want something to illuminate the cockpit a little bit so I'm not tripping all over myself in the dark.


all those bright under gunnel lights give the fish something to notice that there is something different in the neighborhood. I only turn on extra lights when retying.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

timogleason said:


> all those bright under gunnel lights give the fish something to notice that there is something different in the neighborhood. I only turn on extra lights when retying.


But it looks cool at the boat ramp...


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Which color attracts the least mosquitoes and biting flies?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What is canal light season
I thought about putting some of those girly lights on my boat cause I have and extra hole in my console for a switch and my mechanic suggested those lights I even looked them up but decided just to use my courtesy lights that came with the boat


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I turn mine on when I leave the house!




Smackdaddy53 said:


> But it looks cool at the boat ramp...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think they are referring to night time snook fishing around docks. Gets better in the spring.


----------

